# Ayrshire & Arran waiting times



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just to let you all know that the government have got the waiting list down to 12 months so people on the list could be hearing sooner than they thought  

Glasgow shouldn't be 2 long till they are the same.


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

The Glasgow list has gone down to.  I was due to reach the top in April 2014 and am there now, six months early.  They are working really hard to get it down so fingers crossed that they will get it to the year.  Thanks for the info!


----------

